# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Vô-lăng – Bám vững đường đua

## bentremegumi

Dân đua xe thực thụ không thể chơi trên gamepad hay bàn phím vì nhiều lẽ. Lý do dễ thấy nhất để chọn vô lăng là tính thực: có thêm cần gạt số, bàn đạp ga/thắng... Kế đến là về mặt kỹ thuật, gamepad hay bàn phím chỉ có 3 nấc: trái – giữa – phải, trong khi vô-lăng là chuỗi liên tục nên khi bẻ lái không chỉ chính xác mà còn “đã” hơn; tất nhiên không thể không nói đến tính “sành điệu” khi bạn ngồi trước bánh lái.

Nhưng hơi buồn là thị trường nước ta khá ít vô-lăng cho các tay lái lụa và ở riêng từng hệ máy lại càng hiếm hơn. Nếu bạn là dân chơi PS2 thì hãy cùng lên đường đua với 2 vô-lăng đến từ Trung Quốc.

*WingMad Formula Force GP (TB-PS2/V9)*
Vô-lăng khá nhỏ gọn nhưng cũng giữ được kích thước giống thật với đường kính 10’’, chơi tông màu đỏ, đen lôi cuốn. Vô-lăng có 7 mấu nhựa hút phía dưới khá bám, chắc chắn. Cần gạt số nằm lùi về phía sau và hơi nhẹ. WingMad có đầy đủ các nút như trên gamepad, nhưng cụm phím định vị 8 chiều và 4 nút cơ bản (triangle, square, round và cross) được biến hóa thành dạng nút joystick hơi khó điều chỉnh (dễ nhấn nhầm). Vô-lăng xoay 180 độ, có độ kéo về điểm cân bằng nhưng sức kéo này chưa thực mấy vì không có độ nặng nhẹ; nó cũng hỗ trợ rung và chỉnh độ nhạy. 

*Crazy Tracking (PT-PS2034)
*Gần giống với WingMad, Crazy Tracking cũng khoác 2 màu đỏ đen. Nhưng có thể nói Crazy Tracking mang lại cảm giác tốt hơn nhiều so với WingMad. Đế lớn hơn, rộng ra 2 bên cánh nên bạn phải có mặt bàn đủ rộng thì mới có thể đặt vừa Crazy Tracking, nhưng vô-lăng này chỉ có 3 mấu nhựa hút nên không thật vững vàng khi đua. Hai nút cò phía sau khá “cảm giác” và dễ với. Điểm tốt nhất của Crazy Tracking chính là cảm giác bẻ lái rất thật. Tuy không có gờ ở điểm giữa nhưng khi bạn bẻ cua, vô-lăng có độ nặng: càng bẻ nhiều, càng nặng hơn. Ngoài hỗ trợ cho PS2, vô-lăng cũng có cáp nối cho PC qua ngõ USB.

Cầm lái trong game Gran Turismo 4, cả 2 vô-lăng đều hỗ trợ rung khá tốt, điều chỉnh dễ dàng, cảm giác thực. Crazy Tracking tạo được cảm giác thật hơn so với WingMad, dễ điều khiển hơn.

Giá: WingMad 500.000 đồng; Crazy Tracking 550.000 đồn

----------


## nhimbien12

Mấy cái này có bảo hành gì không vậy bác?

----------

